# Brunch Norwegian Style ~ Grava Lox.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ve been making Grava Lox for years. 
If you love salmon and love Nova Scotia Lox
you’ll love Grava Lox.

The salmon filet was on sale for 6.99 a pound.
So, I bought a piece that was about 1 1/4 lb. 
for 8.40 ...

With a boning knife carefully removed the skin.
Wash and dry the salmon. Soak the salmon in 
beet juice for 15 - 20 minutes (the beet juice
or sliced fresh beets are optional - it just gives
the edge a red hue) then remove from salmon
and let the juice drip off. I usually slice a raw beet,
but forgot to get one - so I had to improvise. :smile:

Mix together sea salt and sugar (About 3 tablespoons sugar
and 2 teaspoons of sea salt) Generously coat the salmon on
both sides with the salt and sugar.

Line a dish with saran wrap. place down sliced lemons, on top
of the lemons place lots of chopped dill and even more salt
and sugar...On top of this you can
also add a dash of vodka or gin (this is also optional)

Then lay down the salmon - and repeat on top of the salmon add 
more lemons, dill, sugar, salt, and a dash of vodka or gin) 
cover over the salmon wrapping tightly ... I should look like this


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

:vs_cool:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Now on top of the salmon place another dish and weigh it down with cans or
whatever...Then refrigerate...after 12 hours or so, flip the salmon over
and place back in fridge... 12 hours later flip it again.

This is what it looks like...It’s best to let it marinate in the fridge for 48 hours
as it firms up more - but, we never make the 48 hours :smile: usually about 28 
to 30 hours is our limit...it’s still delicious.

Stay tuned, I’ll be back with the presentation. :yes:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Now give the salmon a ‘quick rinse’ under cold water to
remove the salt and sugar...

With a sharp knife (I use the same boning knife that I removed
the skin with) slice the salmon thin on an angle.

Lay it in a serving dish with chopped bermuda or red onion,
capers, and fresh cracked black pepper. I made mine two
layers thick. The tomato is my guy, he likes his lox with
tomato on the side.

Serve with your bread of choice ~ toasted bagels, toast points,
toasted italian bread slices, rye bread toasted, whatever...:smile:

I used toasted Italian bread and also sliced meyer lemons from our
meyer lemon tree. 

It is over the top delicious...and enough for two more breakfasts...

Note: if you purchased the same amount of Nova lox it would
cost 35.00 :surprise: ..sucha deel!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well give me a little warning next time, I'll try to join you. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, next time I’ll let you know just after I unpack the salmon.
This gives you a 28 to 48 hour window to git here!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't know if I can walk that fast. I'm sceerred of flyin'. :biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

That is very impressive. 

So is your process whats known as ‘curing’?

You’re probably one of the best home cooks I’ve ever heard of. Your meals are real occasions


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I don’t know if it’s curing, but it’s good! 
And easy to make...the hardest part is waiting 
the required time before eating it.
:smile:


----------

